# Samsung UE40D5500



## syrjusz (Nov 27, 2011)

Can someone give me the original settings of ADC Result in the service menu for Samsung UE40D5500?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Syrjusz


Go here for your manual and download where it says English : Uma mistura elegante de praticabilidade e desempenho - UE40D5500 - LED-TV - televisores | SAMSUNG


----------

